# Sadzīves tehnika >  Laminētāja remonts

## Janis14

Sveiciens!

Dokumentu laminētājā pie krāsns nolūzis vads. Kā piestiprināt? Izskatās, ka ir bijis kontaktmetinājums. Bija mēģināts lodēt, bet iznākums skaidrs - kā nekā krāsns. Varbūt kādam ir pieredze?

Tā tas viss izskatās.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
MAZA kniedīte, vai skrūvīte.

----------


## Elfs

Ja interesē akuraats lāzermetinaajums atsūti pm jautaajumzīmi.

----------

